# Eventing Recognized Show HELP



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i would have a friend or someone else lead one of the horses in for you.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

If you're eventing, don't you just go over to the secretary's office, check your final score and take your ribbon there?


----------



## Courtneysequine (Jul 27, 2012)

MyBoyPuck said:


> If you're eventing, don't you just go over to the secretary's office, check your final score and take your ribbon there?


No, thats a schooling show.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Hmmm. I've assisted my friend at two recognized shows. We just did what I put above. She had a 2nd and a 3rd, neither horse had to be there to collect the prize.


----------



## Courtneysequine (Jul 27, 2012)

hm , every recognized show i've ever done after stadium they bring everyone back out into the arena and pass out ribbons & do the victory gallop.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

most shows have you ride in for ribbons, but sometimes they dont if they want to save time.


----------

